
An Introduction to AWS Cognito – Pros, Cons, and Use Cases - manishmanalath
https://medium.com/aws-tutor/an-introduction-to-aws-cognito-pros-cons-and-use-cases-5268f17bcb6f
======
dlhavema
I'll say it's pretty cool, unless you want to change one of many
configurations after creating a user pool. Many are unchangeable after pool
creation. Very difficult to plan ahead or adjust when requirements change.

